# Iluminar Leds con Pilas



## curro_38 (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo y no tengo practicamente ni idea de electronica.
Intento iluminar unos pequeños leds, tipo bombillitas de navidad con tres pilas tipo LR6.
Mi complicacion es que pretendo que el dispositivo se puedad encender y apagar con un click, y que las pilas se puedan recargar utilizando un cable de mechero de coche.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## JV (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola curro_38, disculpa pero no conosco el codigo LR6, de que caracteristicas son? Otra cuestion, no indicas la cantidad de LED ni el tipo, ten en cuenta que varia la corriente entre uno comun y uno de alto brillo.


----------



## Snake172002 (Dic 15, 2006)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Hola curro_38, disculpa pero no conosco el codigo LR6, de que caracteristicas son? Otra cuestion, no indicas la cantidad de LED ni el tipo, ten en cuenta que varia la corriente entre uno comun y uno de alto brillo.



Las pilas LR6 son las AA.




Salu2, Snake!


----------



## curro_38 (Dic 16, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta:
Si el tipo de pilas es AA (pilas de tamaño normal), pero me imagino que deberan ser recargables.
En cuanto al tipo de leds, son de alto brillo


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 16, 2006)

Te va a salir mas barato comprarte un linterna de LEDs recargable china.
Tengo una que lo único que dice es "Auto-lantern"


----------



## curro_38 (Dic 17, 2006)

Gracias Nilfred, pero es por un experimento y por entretenermo un poco


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 17, 2006)

SW2 no existe, simula la inserción en el mechero del coche.
R1, D1 forman el cargador de 20mA para las pilas.
Las pilas pueden ser 2 o 3 de no menos de 300mAh
El LED blanco de alto brillo debe tener una caida de voltaje superior a las pilas.


----------



## curro_38 (Dic 18, 2006)

Muchas Gracias Nilfred


----------

